# Cycling Etiquette



## CycleDrew (3 Sep 2012)

As a rather new road rider, i have noticed a brotherhood amongst some riders. Have also noticed sneers that some people receive as a result of their cycling. 

Was looking for some cycling etiquette for when on the roads from some more experienced heads.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Sep 2012)

Greetings:
Vicar-style. Best done on a sit-up-and-beg style bike, like a Pashley Roadster Classic. Heads up, remove hand from handlebar, wave heartily in the air and say in a very clear voice "Good Morning Mrs Timpleworth. Lovely day". (Assuming that I have failed to offend Mrs Timpleworth, as I don't think that there are any). Variations on this are acceptable, but should stick to the same basic pattern - no first names, no modern transatlantic greetings, and nothing more controversial than the weather.

Friendly-neighbour style. Suitable for any flat-barred bike, but preferably of the touring/classic style. Remove hand from handlebar, offer it stationary in the direction of your target greetee, and state "Hiya", "Hello", "Morning", "How do" or "Alright" depending on where in the country you are.

Hybrid style. Suitable for the modern "hybrid" bike. Don't remove hand from handlebar, but use head or finger so acknowledge presence. Same verbal greeting as above. Hopefully you are travelling fast enough for the words used to be arbitrary.

Road Bike with or without lycra, but without club gear. At the friendly end (no lycra), a finger wave with one hand is used. For the cooler approach (obligatory whilst wearing lycra), just a quick nod or tilt of the head. No words.

Road bike, full lycra, club kit, head down, or tourer with steel frame, Carradice saddle bag, leather bidon. Nose almost imperceptibly raised in the air. All words muttered under breath or in head only.

Full suspension mountain bike bought for less than £80: "f*** o** you b****** s*** for b****. Come here and I'll k*** your f****** h*** in." Accepted response is "S*** the f*** up or I'll g** an A*** on you."


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Sep 2012)

Ha Ha nice one


----------



## sabian92 (3 Sep 2012)

You will probably notice roadies will ignore people on anything other than a road bike, and club riders on a club ride will ignore everybody.

I used to get ignored when I rode a hybrid but now I'm on a road bike I get the nod or the smile. I repeatedly tried to acknowledge the same 4-6 guys on a club run near my house and every time I acknowledged them they ignored me.

Quite a few roadies do this thing when I'm crossing a bridge (busy bridge, dual carriage way busy). There's a path along side it (but separate from the road) and i'll be on the left, climbing towards the bridge. They seem to think it's acceptable to ride towards me, when I'm riding slowly and force me towards the traffic so they don't have to ride near it.

Dicks.


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 Sep 2012)

When out on MTB roadies ignore me. But when on MTB with trailer and granddaughters on board everyone is friendly. Young fit roadie went past the other week and simply asked if he could have a ride. He was off into the dust before I could suggest he'd have 2 little girls to fight for a seat. 
I wave to everyone no matter what they are riding. I get friendly response from most but some just ride past ignorantly.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Sep 2012)

I let on to everything, Fellow roadie, MTB, motorbike, runner, horse rider, cars, cow, dog cat, pigeons, rats, slugs, ants, & farts.


----------



## CycleDrew (3 Sep 2012)

I generally lift a hand to anyone who waits for me to cycle past when they are turning. Can't hurt to have a few white van men on your side.


----------



## User16625 (3 Sep 2012)

CycleDrew said:


> I generally lift a hand to anyone who waits for me to cycle past when they are turning. Can't hurt to have a few white van men on your side.


 
^^^^^^ this. But not only when turning but when ever they are giving way in general. Works better than cursing the inconsiderate.


----------



## tadpole (3 Sep 2012)

If like me, you see the same people almost every day, and like me you greet them every day, you'll either wear them down, and will get a nod or a tilt of the head, as they come towards you, or a studied look in any direction but at you, then you have to shout louder until they look up, and you get to pretend it wasn't you. 
I greet everyone I pass on my cycle, but am normally going past a quite a pace so don't generally know if they say hi back.


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2012)

Nothing changes........on my road bike, some roadies will acknowledge me, maybe 50%, never the uber or club ones though cos my kit is a bit low rent (Aldi) and I don't think my toe straps go down too well. On my hybrid, hardly any roadies ever acknowledge me, and my fellow hybrid riders are few and far between off the towpaths and on the rare times that I meet them on the road, they are usually in too high a state of anxiety to let on. When I use my old steel GT trekking/shopping bike, cheap rack, cheap panniers and Tesco water bottle NOBODY acknowledges me.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Sep 2012)

Well i must just be too friendly. Im a roadie 90% of the time, I ride with a club and wear lycra. I never ignore anyone, always give a nod or a wave.
Personally i think it has nothing to do with the bike you ride. Its purely down to people being miseable tw*ts!


----------



## carolonabike (3 Sep 2012)

I greet everyone, even workmen in high vis and work boots on creaky, rusty old MTB's. They don't usually respond though.


----------



## Edwards80 (3 Sep 2012)

I can't say I've noticed club riders being less friendly, unless the ones round here are different. My club certainly don't mind a friendly nod/wave be it to fellow roadie to a granny on a shopping bike and I've been acknowledged by other club groups whilst out on my tod too.

That said, I accidentally ignored someone from my club this weekend, so maybe I am the jerk and everyone else is friendly


----------



## ourmike (3 Sep 2012)

I don't remember any of this class distinction stuff, but it sounds pretty much like the pecking order with canal boats - shiny boats, purple boats, "working" boats, hire boats, timeshare boats. I don't go along with it, anybody who slows down and shows respect for the canal and for me gets a wave.

When I'm driving my little white van around the narrow lanes around here I quite often stay behind cyclists until a wider bit of road gives an opportunity to pass without crowding them. The number of ignorant gits who don't bother to acknowledge me, or who don't make any attempt to slow down for a couple of seconds when they get to a passing place, is very depressing.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (3 Sep 2012)

I would maybe worry less about which 'type' of rider/cyclist said hello, or acknowledged you, or didn't, and simply try to be courteous to all road users, including pedestrians. I think many of us can develop this much further...
Failing that, just shout "f**k off" to everyone


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (3 Sep 2012)

sabian92 said:


> You will probably notice roadies will ignore people on anything other than a road bike, and club riders on a club ride will ignore everybody.
> 
> I used to get ignored when I rode a hybrid but now I'm on a road bike I get the nod or the smile. I repeatedly tried to acknowledge the same 4-6 guys on a club run near my house and every time I acknowledged them they ignored me.
> 
> ...


Just shout..."riding etiquette, keep left" at then and keep plowing on.


----------



## Get In The Van (3 Sep 2012)

Another for on a mtb converted to a hybrid and most 'roadies' ignore you, i get most waves from joggers and cheery waves and nods from folk in their work clothes going to and from their place of work
i do thank motorists who wait if the road is narrow or know there is a junction coming up and hang back before overtaking.
passed one roadie today in full race gear, gave me a look as if to say 'what the f%%% are you doing on my road'
so i gave him a cheery wave and big alright as i passed in the other direction.
.


----------



## Paul H (3 Sep 2012)

It's funny but I was just talking to the Mrs about this very thing.

Out on my ride earlier a fellow roadie flew past me on going down hill and said hello (or something like that...I couldn't tell as I was breathing so heavily!!!) then another roadie with LBS Lycra went past me from behind and also said hello. I thought, that's nice as they could both no doubt see I was not exactly Wiggo.

I of course said "alright" to them both and now realise that I did the right thing being as I am a new boy to cycling. I said to the Mrs it's like being in a new gang :-)

Also I have acknowledged drivers who have waited for me at junctions...can't hurt in my opinion. As me mam used to say..."manners cost nothing"


----------



## Pedal pusher (3 Sep 2012)

I'm not a runner but I always say Hi to runners and get a response.


----------



## craven2354 (3 Sep 2012)

I let onto every cyclist I see and I'm one of those twats in lycra on a roadie


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2012)

sabian92 said:


> You will probably notice roadies will ignore people on anything other than a road bike,


Quite right too


----------



## sabian92 (3 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Quite right too


 
The thing is, I've had them ignore me because i'm not wearing lycra on a...you guessed it... road bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2012)

sabian92 said:


> The thing is, I've had them ignore me because i'm not wearing lycra on a...you guessed it... road bike.


 Quite right too ... have you shaved your legs?


----------



## sabian92 (3 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Quite right too ... have you shaved your legs?


 
Not recently.... too much hassle. They're quite hairy so it takes a week to do 

I might do though... leg hair sticking through lycra bibshorts isn't a good look


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Not recently.... too much hassle. They're quite hairy so it takes a week to do
> 
> I might do though... leg hair sticking through lycra bibshorts isn't a good look


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (4 Sep 2012)

I'm on a road bike and I wave to everyone. Mountain bikers, hybrids, peds, dogs - shame they don't wave back


----------



## sabian92 (4 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


>


 
 Sorry, didn't mean for you to lose your tea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

The simple fact is that people are on the whole weird and some ride bikes. Some think they're part of a clan with various subdivided tribes with which they feel 'superior' to others. Whilst I identify with clan 'Roadie' (i've never been anything else) I'll wave smile say hello and encoiurage anyone. I'm too old to care whether they recipricate or not.
Spread the love.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Sep 2012)

I dont get the whole "roadie" thing, I'm cycling on the road so get a road bike, I need the cycling shorts other wise I can get pants, and get them stuck in the chain and over heat, or wear short and have my balls pop out. I got a cycle top so I can put some food and waterproof in the back pockets. I also have shaved leggs because I swim. So im a roadie?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2012)

The etiquette is, do as you feel you should!

I am not a chronic greeter, but at the same time I don't flat out ignore people (they will get a nod or a raise of the hand), but I rarely initiate it. Especially if I am riding hard, in those circumstances I like to be left alone to concentrate, part of the reason I use the turbo so much is to remove any distraction and just focus (I don't run or ride with music, not even on the turbo, occasionally the tv if doing a long slow spin on the turbo, but never when riding at effort).

As for club's ignoring people, well the club I have been riding with the last couple of weeks do not ignore people!


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Sep 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'm on a road bike and I wave to everyone. Mountain bikers, hybrids, peds, dogs - shame they don't wave back


 
well said fella - if they don't acknowledge, it's their problem. Actually seeing another human being is rare where I live, so it would be rude not to wave in those situations...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Sep 2012)

Since becoming a roadie i have been hearing voices in my head that are getting more and more frequent and intense!!

Recently whilst on Wiggle i was buying some shades and the voice inside my head says "are you sure you will look cool in those?". Good point i thought and went on to buy the most expensive Oakley shades i could find. Sure to make me part of the elite!!
Also when i pass other, slightly lesser/slower, cyclists the same voice in my head gives me instruction as to who deserves my recognition. "He's wearing the right gear and is clearly part of the elite, give him a slight head nod". So i do as the voice says.

"Another slow mountain biker. Look slightly to the left and ignore him. Do not give in to the urge to be nice to him. He is not as good as you!!". Again i must comply. 

It's so strange as i find i am a really nice person off the bike but as soon as i saddle up on the roadie, i feel somehow superior. :troll:


----------



## byegad (4 Sep 2012)

Out in the countryside I speak to every passing cyclist. Usually just 'Good morning.' or afternoon depending what it is. Those that ignore me, usually in team strip on a road bike, may hear my comment of miserable bugger as they pass. Just a nod or smile seems not too much to ask. Not all Roadies are like that but so many are and given they carry next to nothing they really should be sociable as a breakdown will leave them waddling on their racing shoes and pushing the bike!

Yesterday coming down from Tan Hill Inn to Reeth I stopped to err... admire the view, let the brakes cool (And take a leak.) when, as I got back on the trike an MTB rider pulled up alongside heaving for breath, a clever trick as it was downhill and I'd just clocked 41mph! 'Have you got a pump?' He asked. I had and pumped up his soft rear tyre for him. Now I ride a recumbent trike and if I'd adopted the Roadie attitude I'd have said nothing and ridden off leaving him 1500 ft up and 8+miles from the nearest chance of a lift or help. We are vulnerable road users and should stick together.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2012)

byegad said:


> Out in the countryside I speak to every passing cyclist. Usually just 'Good morning.' or afternoon depending what it is. Those that ignore me, usually in team strip on a road bike, may hear my comment of miserable bugger as they pass. Just a nod or smile seems not too much to ask. *Not all Roadies are like that but so many are and given they carry next to nothing they really should be sociable as a breakdown will leave them waddling on their racing shoes and pushing the bike!*
> 
> Yesterday coming down from Tan Hill Inn to Reeth I stopped to err... admire the view, let the brakes cool (And take a leak.) when, as I got back on the trike an MTB rider pulled up alongside heaving for breath, a clever trick as it was downhill and I'd just clocked 41mph! 'Have you got a pump?' He asked. I had and pumped up his soft rear tyre for him. Now I ride a recumbent trike and* if I'd adopted the Roadie attitude I'd have said nothing and ridden off leaving him 1500 ft up and 8+miles from the nearest chance of a lift or help.* We are vulnerable road users and should stick together.


 
We carry what we need to cover most basic mechanicals! Ever seen a roadie empty out the contents of the jersey pockets? lol - A lot of stuff fits in there!

I doubt many roadie's would actually ignore a request like that, just because someone doesn't readily say hi for whatever reason, doesn't mean they are a complete dick that would leave someone out in the middle of nowhere on purpose.


----------



## byegad (4 Sep 2012)

Glad to hear it Rob.


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Since becoming a roadie i have been hearing voices in my head that are getting more and more frequent and intense!!
> 
> Recently whilst on Wiggle i was buying some shades and the voice inside my head says "are you sure you will look cool in those?". Good point i thought and went on to buy the most expensive Oakley shades i could find. Sure to make me part of the elite!!
> Also when i pass other, slightly lesser/slower, cyclists the same voice in my head gives me instruction as to who deserves my recognition. "He's wearing the right gear and is clearly part of the elite, give him a slight head nod". So i do as the voice says.
> ...


 
slightly worrying....


----------



## byegad (4 Sep 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> slightly worrying....


See it's started, soon you'll only speak to people riding the same bike as you and in the same team gear.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2012)

I acknowledge most cyclists I come across be it roadie, mtb'er or hybrid rider . If they do not respond I find muttering miserable twat under my breath usually removes any latent negative feelings I may have towards them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I acknowledge most cyclists I come across be it roadie, mtb'er or hybrid rider . If they do not respond I find muttering miserable twat under my breath usually removes any latent negative feelings I may have towards them.


 To be fair there's no reason why anybody should acknowledge anybody else on the road, if they don't they don't, that's just how people are. far better to be happy if somebody responds!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> We carry what we need to cover most basic mechanicals! Ever seen a roadie empty out the contents of the jersey pockets? lol - A lot of stuff fits in there!
> 
> I doubt many roadie's would actually ignore a request like that, just because someone doesn't readily say hi for whatever reason, doesn't mean they are a complete dick that would leave someone out in the middle of nowhere on purpose.


 
IME, most cyclists will help another cyclist IF they feel they are able to give assistance. Roadies will generally carry minimal kit to fix minimal probs and it may not be appropriate to other peoples repairs. I would nearly always stop.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I dont get the whole "roadie" thing, I'm cycling on the road so get a road bike, I need the cycling shorts other wise I can get pants, and get them stuck in the chain and over heat, or wear short and have my balls pop out. I got a cycle top so I can put some food and waterproof in the back pockets. I also have shaved leggs because I swim. So im a roadie?


Roadie is just a stereotype, a shorthand, I don't think we should get too hung-up on it.
I call myself a roadie, bacause I only ride drop-bar bikes on the road and 99% of the time I'm lycra'd-up, so I fit the stereo-type other than I'm lovely and fluffy and nice.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Roadie is just a stereotype, a shorthand, I don't think we should get too hung-up on it.
> I call myself a roadie, bacause I only ride drop-bar bikes on the road and 99% of the time I'm lycra'd-up, so I fit the stereo-type other than I'm lovely and fluffy and nice.


"Roadie" is not a fad, lifestyle choice or weekend hobby!

It's a calling!


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> To be fair there's no reason why anybody should acknowledge anybody else on the road, if they don't they don't, that's just how people are. far better to be happy if somebody responds!


Other than manners.........


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Other than manners.........


 To a certain extent


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> "Roadie" is not a fad, lifestyle choice or weekend hobby!
> 
> It's a calling!


 Hallelujah!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Sep 2012)

I used to think cyclists were one category and stuck together, now I’ve learnt you all hate each other, great!


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I used to think cyclists were one category and stuck together, now I’ve learnt you all hate each other, great!


 
Mountain bikers have traditionally hated roadies - as road riding was seen as dull and unexciting compared to throwing yourself off a cliff.

Road riders have traditionally hated MTBers for the same reason as Bill Grundy hated punk rockers.

MTBers and roadies have one thing in common though - they both hate triathletes... 

Commuters - well, they just hate everyone...


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> MTBers and roadies have one thing in common though - they both hate triathletes...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Sep 2012)

Ow crap, im training for a triathlon, considered a roadie, and commute, im most hated


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Sep 2012)

Why hate triathletes?


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Why hate triathletes?


 
I'm not really being serious - but there has been a bit of a traditional 'disregard' for people who ride bikes wearing swimming trunks covered in vaseline...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Sep 2012)

Hmmm Vaseline....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Sep 2012)

byegad said:


> Just a nod or smile seems not too much to ask. Not all Roadies are like that but so many are and given they carry next to nothing they really should be sociable as a breakdown will leave them waddling on their racing shoes and pushing the bike!


Was speaking with one of the LBS owners and he said he gets more call outs to roadies with flats, "as they dont know how to change a tyre", then any other call out.
I carry almost a full tool kit, well I used to, trimmed it down a little, but still carry two cycle comps one for individual rides and another for weekly totals, rear top bag with drop down panniers, one usually has my jacket in, two sets of lights (though they arnt that bright well one is but its really no good on dark rural roads) spare tube and patches, full mud guards, spare chain link, bike lock, and anything else I am carrying, and this is all the time on my Viking Tourino, I wear cycling shorts and a top because they are more comfortable, have clips on the pedals with Halfords mtb shoes (well more a cross between them and a road shoe), and I dont give a stuff what ppl think, I will stop for anyone.

I must admit I got the shock of my life on Sunday, I struggle up hills (though getting better) and going up the incline near home is about 7-8% though not very long, it does have a single lane traffic control over a weak bridge, which can be awkward, when I saw this lass on a road bike, who was wearing 3/4 length what looked like MTB shorts, standard pedals, I said to her bit of a bugger that hill, because like me she was going slow, and she said yea it is after a 30m ride. Well I thought good on you lass, because I had only just done my first 40m non stop ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Sep 2012)

I generally give at least a cheery nod to anyone I pass regardless of mode of transport, well apart from on the rare occasion I'm forced to piloting an automobile.

I have many different routes to work but have been gradually wearing people down to the point they'll nod back to me. The exception is a couple of the more generously busted lady cyclists I pass; I am a bit more careful with my nods in case I give the impression I'm gesturing at their cleavage.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Sep 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Mountain bikers have traditionally hated roadies - as road riding was seen as dull and unexciting compared to throwing yourself off a cliff.
> 
> Road riders have traditionally hated MTBers for the same reason as Bill Grundy hated punk rockers.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeh i come from a BMX and MTB background so for me now to be considered a roadie is a bit like Luke going over to the dark side!! 
I think the lycra was one of the hardest things to get my head around. 
Once you put the lycra on it becomes really hard to explain that you are not a "roadie". 
"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck and quacks like a duck then it probably is a duck". Everett Dirksen
​


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Sep 2012)

Just for fun tomorrow when you walk anywhere say "good morning" or "hi" to everyone you pass and smile at them. 
Only half - if that - will respond and some will probably look terrified. 
It doesn't matter if you're on a bike or not, some people say "hello" and others don't.


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Sep 2012)

I say hello to everyone and anything. If I wanted to ignore the world around me I would travel around in a air tight tin can, with a loud stereo blasting...just in case anyone try shout hello.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Why hate triathletes?


 Why not?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Sep 2012)

I got pointed at and laughed at by a man on an expensive bike a couple of weeks ago while cycling around Peterborough. I assume he's read my posts on cyclechat.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Why not?


 
Because thats what im training for. I dont like being hated


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Sep 2012)

And finally:


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I got pointed at and laughed at by a man on an expensive bike a couple of weeks ago while cycling around Peterborough. I assume he's read my posts on cyclechat.


He's just a w******, happens to me too (well no-ones laughed at me yet, but but quit a few what the f*** are you doing stares), but then the other day an elderly (well I presume he is as I am sure he said he's been riding 60 years) chap on 80m ride rode with me for a few miles and gave me some tips, about cadence which I am getting about right, but it turns out my seat was a little low, I thought it plenty high enough. I changed that later and it has seemed to make a difference, though I only did 10m like that as the spoke broke.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Because thats what im training for. I dont like being hated


 It's only in a nice way!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Sep 2012)

Anyone else noticed alot of Red/Black cycle tops from Aldi, The have little reflective dotts on the arm. They get an extra loud "hello" from me for respect that we are both Aldi shoppers.


----------



## MattMM (26 Jan 2014)

Newbie update. Based on my near 2 month experience (I am a large, 6' 3" "big-boned" dude on a hybrid with non-sexy gear)

Roadies in peletons (i.e. 3 or more) - always say hello as they scoot past
Single roadies - 20% returned greeting success rate if that
Domestic pairing - father/son or couples on MTBs/hybrids - almost 100% returned 
Fellow hybrid/flat bar single riders - 90% ish returned

This is in Scotland, so bear in mind we're naturally friendly and talkative. So the moral is, single roadies are antisocial gits wherever....


----------



## Peteaud (26 Jan 2014)

MattMM said:


> single roadies are antisocial gits wherever....



I am that, now .... off


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jan 2014)

MattMM said:


> Newbie update. Based on my near 2 month experience (I am a large, 6' 3" "big-boned" dude on a hybrid with non-sexy gear)
> 
> Roadies in peletons (i.e. 3 or more) - always say hello as they scoot past
> Single roadies - 20% returned greeting success rate if that
> ...


My OH and I play a game when we are out cycling. If we have had a certain level of 'no hellos' from cyclists, I (because I cycle in front of him) will pick a 'target' for him to get a hello from and he sets about getting a smile, wave or hello out of said target. I award points for his effort and the end result. It can be hugely entertaining if we are on different styles of bike to the 'target'. It also helps sometimes to relieve the 'they haven't had their morning café stop yet' symptoms we often see around here on a pre-10:30am Sunday morning ride... Riders seem to cheer up much more after a café stop for some reason!


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jan 2014)

I don't even need a bike to be a twat


----------



## wisdom (1 Feb 2014)

Everyone on a bike gets a raised hand and or an appropriate "morning or evening"
if they dont respond its their loss but they will still get the same greeting next time I see them


----------



## young Ed (1 Feb 2014)

i say hi or afternoon(regardless of time of time of day!) to any real cyclist but those on beaten up BSO's that just drag themselves to work i don't bother with as they don't think much of us real clyclists anyway generally
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Feb 2014)

I went out on my Roadie today and made a point of ignoring everyone apart from a small child that said " nice bike Mr " I made a point of sneering at him .

You know what they say . If the rather expensive aerodynamic hat fits .....


----------



## s7ephanie (1 Feb 2014)

i smile at everybody, normally too out of breath to say anything and dare not take hands off bars, cause i wobble enough (both on and off the bike)


----------



## snorri (1 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> but those on beaten up BSO's that just drag themselves to work i don't bother with as they don't think much of us real clyclists anyway generally
> Cheers Ed


The feeling can often be mutual.


----------



## Bangers (1 Feb 2014)

wisdom said:


> Everyone on a bike gets a raised hand and or an appropriate "morning or evening"





wisdom said:


> if they dont respond its their loss but they will still get the same greeting next time I see them


Same here, runners and dog walkers or whoever else I may pass


----------



## Mr Peps (2 Feb 2014)

Ah the traditional rodies don't say hello to me theme. This could run and run.

To me it's a shared interest thing. If I'm out in the country on a stupidly expensive bike wearing unflattering lycra I will do the 'cool' barely perceptible nod to anyone else on a stupidly expensive bike etc. Always a good one to do because if you get no response you can tell yourself they didn't notice the nod.

If you're on a hybrid or MTB I will say hello back but never initiate it.
There is a very good reason roadies won't say hello to you on a MTB or hybrid. If you are out on a recovery ride (or warming up or down) and you pass a MTB then you just have to put more effort in to make sure you leave them behind.

So if a roadie doesn't say hello he's not being rude it's just that he's thinking it's b******* like you that made my legs hurt in the past


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2014)

I ride an Electra Townie 21d if I want conversation. Since they are mostly seen among the western and southwestern states, I get a lot of _what kind of bike is that?_, and_ where can I get one?_ sort of conversation.


----------



## LimeBurn (2 Feb 2014)

I dont find there are much mtb vs roadie vs club rider etc around here being out in the middle of nowhere, so I nod and say hello to anyone on whatever bike they're on. As far as other etiquette goes just don't do anything that you wouldn't want to see yourself - I find that helps me as I hate seeing cyclists riding dangerously or without respect for other road users when I'm in the car so why should I be any different when I'm on 2 wheels.


----------



## Allweathershorts (4 Feb 2014)

I tend to just give a nod to anyone I pass, MTB, roadie or otherwise also the odd runner too. 
The club riders near me tend to be quite friendly got a number of nods from a group of around 20 the other week and another invited me to go with them as we stopped at the same place. 

I try and thank any motorist (nod or wave) who gives me right of way or generally just acts in a humane and respectful manner towards me


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Feb 2014)

To be serious I always give a raised hand from the hoods to a car overtaking that has waited behind me . I have no idea if they see it but its no extra effort on my part and my Mother would clip me around the ear if I forgot my manners 
Ive noticed a lot more tolerance on the roads lately . Maybe that's due to the press publishing the deaths in London or just me .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> To be serious I always give a raised hand from the hoods to a car overtaking that has waited behind me . I have no idea if they see it but its no extra effort on my part and my Mother would clip me around the ear if I forgot my manners
> Ive noticed a lot more tolerance on the roads lately . Maybe that's due to the press publishing the deaths in London or just me .


From recent driving experience, it's actually quite rare that cyclists acknowledge drivers. Motorcyclists seem more aware and responsive to helpful driving. If you move over when you're stuck in a jam at a pinch point to let a cyclist or motorcyclist filter past, it's only the motorcyclist who give a gesture of thanks. 

Which seems odd to me - I tend to cycle with a lot of social interaction. I can be all warm and smiley with the thumbs up, the wave, etc, I can also go into foul-mouthed diatribe mode, depending on what just happened....


----------



## jack smith (4 Feb 2014)

im from the north east, and cycle mainly around durham/sunderland and newcastle, but my main route's are to consett (c2c route) and durham city centre, and all roadies round here will give the nod of a head and hello, ive found some mtb'ers are ignorant as hell, even complaining as i overtake them on the c2c routes but the majority always give a friendly hello, although they all seem to be over 50 round here lol, the only bad experience with a roadie was dropping him on a steep climb with what looked like a cervelo p3 tri bike (was deffo a cervelo anyway), on my old viking cheapo road bike in a pair of adidas shorts and a hoodie with a bergen on my back on my way to do some shooting, he was furious! to the point of shouting... that is just the kind of elitism that puts me off some sorts. but generally around here everyone is great, til you get the students in newcastle centre who ride very dangerously on their fixies.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> To be serious I always give a raised hand from the hoods to a car overtaking that has waited behind me . I have no idea if they see it but its no extra effort on my part and my Mother would clip me around the ear if I forgot my manners
> Ive noticed a lot more tolerance on the roads lately . Maybe that's due to the press publishing the deaths in London or just me .


 I don't see any harm in a quick nod or a hand taken off the bars to a driver who has been even slightly considerate. I might even smile  . It doesn't cost me anything, it's an investment in the future. It's got nothing to do with showing gratitude for actually being allowed to be on the road . Just manners really.


----------



## Big Nick (5 Feb 2014)

I nod or say hi to most cyclists I see 

I even got a hi today from a lad in full road racer mode while I was cycling to work on my old hack which was nice!


----------



## Justiffa (5 Feb 2014)

When i'm cycling thru the commercial areas (where its bz and the drivers seem to be wishing me off the roads), I'm just focused on getting thru with minimum disturbance to everyone else. but on quieter roads I love waving to other riders, while drivers and pedestrians get a big smile and the occasional hello 

Oh i'm mostly a roadie, with lycra & sometimes my club jersy


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I don't see any harm in a quick nod or a hand taken off the bars to a driver who has been even slightly considerate. I might even smile  . It doesn't cost me anything, it's an investment in the future. It's got nothing to do with showing gratitude for actually being allowed to be on the road . Just manners really.



Likewise. Lots of steep narrow roads around here so I am often holding cars up. My view is that if I can just do some little gesture to show a motorist that I acknowledge I have held him up, maybe he won't be impatient with the next cyclist. FWIW I have never been abused by a motorist I have held up, maybe it's karma


----------

